#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Музыка с Буддийской тематикой(20 век)

## Никита

Про фильмы такое есть, а про музыку нет...
Ну для меня самые буддийские музыканты - Роберт Плант и Оливер Шанти.
Кстати последнего диск сегодня купил. Уж больно меня заинтересовал. Музон - ну просто ни с чем не сравнить. Такой музыки никогда раньше не слышал. Как раз для медитации подойдет моя любимая - "Sangha Way Of Life". Советую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ещё есть Sina Vodjani. 
Наиболее известные его альбомы - Sacred Buddha с Кармапой Тхае Дорже и Healing of the Heart с геше Тубтеном Нгавангом, кажется.

Оччень симпатично.

Также весьма вкусно пресловутое "Прибежище" Бориса Гребенщикова.

----------


## Никита

Не, мне Боря не нравится. 
А что ты там еще говорил?  Sina Vodjani? Не слышал. Может Нете есть? дай ссылочку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Вот еще обалденная вещь. Сделано в 2002 под духовным руководством Lama Gangchen в Италии. Включает обработку молитв самого Ламы и песни в исполнении его итальянского круга последователей, тоже на тибетском языке.

----------


## Ezh

В последние годы появился целый ряд дисков, где поют тибетские ламы, а музыка сделана в духе new age (Собственно упоминавшейся здесь Оливер Шанти - один из классиков этого направления, у него даже есть сборник Tibetiya где все песни с тибетскими мотивами).

Наиболее сильное впечатление оставляет кагьюпинский Lama Gyurme  совместно с франзузским музыкантом Жан-Филип Рюкелем. Достанете - не пожалете. http://www.lastcallrecords.com/stories/Lama.html
В Тайване выпусти альбом Khenpo Pema Chopel также в синтезаторной обработке, это тоже лама из Кагью (почему-то они самые певучие, а вот по храмовой музыке и монашеским хорам лидирует бесспорно Гелуг - "музыкальные" монастыри Гьюдмед и Гьюто).
Здесь как-то упоминался также альбом монахини Чоинг Дролма совместно со Стивом Тиббетсом, назывется Cho - Дхарма. Она ученица Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, соотвественно школа Риме. У нее же есть альбом Dancing Dakini совместно с Sina Vojani - он более попсовый, в танцевальных ритмах.

А из чисто музыкального нью эйдж - очень впечатляют мощные и суровые композиции David Parsons, музыканта из новой Зеландии. Он часто использует голоса тибетских монахов и трад. тибетские и индийские инсрументы. Его альбомы Dorgeling, Tibetan Plateau, Himalaya, Parikrama, Maytreya - The future Buddha уже давно стали классикой. Тут статейка о нем http://www.blacksun.com/biographies/parsons.htm

----------


## Евгений М.

Himalaya: Enfance d'un Chef - soundtrack. 
Elsi komu nado - est v mp3 skajite kuda zalit.

Sorry za translit.

----------


## Ezh

Смотрел этот фильм (французский) - идея простенькая, но виды красивые. Вот никак не могу достать фильм Sansara , его снял бутанский режиссер-лама. Может у кого есть в divix или на DVD. Готов поменять на что-нибудь не менее интересное буддийской тематики.

----------


## Ersh

Гммм... 2002 год - это уже XXI век...

----------


## Евгений М.

Hm. Iskal Sansaru (film) nashel vot chto :
http://www.raig.ru/batagov.asp

----------


## Орос Тарвага

Тогда позволю себе еще ссылок на Батагова закинуть:

Персона: http://www.zvuki.ru/A/P/2224/

Вкратце это композитор, которого слышали все, потому что он написал массу телевизионных тем и джинглов. 

А еще у него есть некая связь с Ламой Сопа Ринпоче... (наверно через Филипа Гласса это получилось, но это мои домыслы) Один из результатов неплохо представлен в сети:

Скачать весь альбом "документального" свойства - звукозапись Батагова всех звуков гэлугпинского монастыря Копан в Катманду (под эгидой FPMT/Lama Zopa Rinpoche) можно здесь:

http://www.zvuki.ru/M/P/22284

2Ерш: прошу прощения за United Peace Voices feat. Lama Gangchen 2002 - постеснялся заводить топик про музыке 21 века... он еще только начался - да и альбом эксплуатирует ту современную музыку, которая в 20 веке уже была придумана! Кстати насколько я понял, [доктор] Лама Ганчен приезжал как-то в Россию...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20age/

вот тут можно поискать

P.S. Да и другие темы хороши, хоть и "не-буддийские"...

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...o%20Como%2010/

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...Chodron-Eakin/

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...ve%20Tibbetts/

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...ddha%20(2000)/

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...orld%20(1989)/

 :Smilie:  
http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...9;s%20Chants)/
 :Smilie:  

http://music.synclub.ru/music/new%20...Coming%20Home/

mp3 там с "человечим" битретом... остается пожелать нормального коннекта...

----------

